# My babies are getting spayed/neutered today...



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Today both Abby and Chance went to the vet to be spayed & neutered. I will be worried until they are both home doing well. I trust my vet completely ~ however that only helps a little when your babies are the ones in surgery.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How long does that take?
My boy is not neutered yet as I want him to grow properly.
Dont worry! Your dogs will be ok!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Keeping them in my thoughts! I'm sure they will pull through just fine.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Best wishes to Abby and Chance today. It's never easy when your babies are away. I'm sure all will go well and they will be back home before you know it!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I always worry, too. Try not to. They will be fine.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Try to keep busy! I know exactly how you feel! Just last week I believe I posted about this same topic LOL. 
I'm confident both your pups will be 100% fine. 
Pretty soon you'll they'll be back home and getting into trouble.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm sure they'll be fine! But it doesn't decrease the worry until you get the phone call, just try to keep busy and know you'll have too sleepy, groggy puppers tonight!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! They did just fine and we can pick them up after 3pm. Abby did have a little problem with a "massive blood vessel" in her floppy rear dew claw which we also had removed at the same time. They had to put staples in it. I wondered why it always bled a lot whenever I trimmed it. She will have to go back next week to get those stables out, but the spay was done with Internal Dissolvable Stitches


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Great! I'll pass aubies' advice along and say bring towels! They might throw up.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, puking in the car on the way home happened to me...twice. I didn't have towels but I did have an old pullover in the back she managed to get, thank god! But be prepared for puke...nasty vet dog food puke.

Did Denali puke on you too? lol


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yuck ~ thanks for the warning. I just packed several towels the car for the trip. DH is going along to get them ~ so we have to decide who sits inthe back to clean up puke and who drives!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RHow long does that take?
> My boy is not neutered yet as I want him to grow properly.
> Dont worry! Your dogs will be ok!!!


The actual surgeries went really fast. We dropped them off at 7:45 am and they were the first 2 surgeries that morning. They were both finished and the vet called us by 9:30 to give us a report. 

We waited until they were 14 months old until we got them done. We had planned on doing it after Abby's first heat at 8 months, but then she surprised us with a second heat at 12 months. We had to wait at least a month after her heat to schedule her.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Glad they are home and doing fine.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks! We made it home without anyone puking! 

Abby is a bit tired and went straight to her crate after going pee & poop. You can hardly tell Chance had surgery except for the shave marks on his front legs (they both had IVs) and the missing boy parts. Neither of them have e collars on ~ yet, but Chance tends to be a licker so he may end up with one.

The vet did give them a morphine shot and Deramaxx pills for pain.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad to hear they're home...and puke free!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

1 tshirt on the back end and 1 tshirt on the front end tied together in the middle works great also instead of the collars. A bit extra work taking them on/off for potty breaks but our dogs have always been happier with them instead of the collars which frustrate them. Glad to hear they are home and doing well


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information. We did try to put an e collar on Chance and it lasted about 15 seconds. He shook his head and banged it on the floor causing it to split up the side. It was an older e collar and may have been brittle due to age.

We then went to the Tshirt which seems to be working well to stop the licking ~ however ~ Chance refuses to move when he has it on! He is on a "sit down strike"! It is somewhat amusing, but I feel sorry for him.


----------

